# The finest/exotic/mad, single (preferred) or multiple cell flashlights..pics please!



## Hodsta (Aug 17, 2007)

I'd like to discover something new, that I have never seen before, that amazes me and maybe that I can aspire to own one day.

This thread is going out to all those CPFers with hidden gems in thier collections, either rare customs or intriguing mods, one offs and rareities, old and new, LED or Incan (or even HID for that matter). They need't cost the earth to qualify just be well.........different.

I own some Fenix and SF lights, and they're great, nuff said, but the aim of this thread is not to discuss widely available lights, as a wealth of info already exist out there in CPF land, but bring some of the more obscure items out into the light.

I'm excited already..............


----------



## Long John (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: The finest exotic single cell flashlights....post your pics!*

For sure not the finest, but indeed obscure and perhaps the furthest throwing Led-light:

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/159372

Best regards

_____
Tom


----------



## Hodsta (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: The finest exotic single cell flashlights....post your pics!*

Awesome work LJ and thanks for kicking this thread off in good style. Is that your EDC?:laughing:


----------



## greenLED (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: The finest exotic single cell flashlights....post your pics!*

Can't help but brag about this little beauty:







A very special gift from Larry. :bow: :bow:


----------



## Hodsta (Aug 18, 2007)

*Re: The finest exotic single cell flashlights....post your pics!*

Come on CPF wake up  - you ain't all carrying stock MiniMags surely???

Here're a couple more to bump this up to the top.

McG AlTiN TiS27C - I think there are maybe another couple like this out there (thanks Ghostreaction).






........and here's a few more which are not really rare.....but hey, I like the photo (Mule lying down, mounted by TiPD-S non Mizer with TiPD-S Mizer bringing up the rear)






Tks Don, Groundhog, Goatee.


----------



## greenLED (Aug 18, 2007)

*Re: The finest exotic single cell flashlights....post your pics!*

Hey, I like that lanyard!  Nice to see in in service.


----------



## Hodsta (Aug 18, 2007)

*Re: The finest exotic single cell flashlights....post your pics!*

Yeah you know, just a little something I knocked up when I was bored!! 

Thanks GreenLED, that lanyard was attached within moments of opening the package you sent, the other one is on my Orb NS Wee and the other on an NS Raw. They are magic!

Nice post btw - care to give us some background on Larry's gift?


----------



## Kiessling (Aug 18, 2007)

*Re: The finest exotic single cell flashlights....post your pics!*

OK ... I love picture threads. I will bite.





KL4 on Roth adaptor with ARC twisty






LarryLight






Ultra-tiny handmade RGB light that needs to be spun to make beautiful patterns:










SF L6P






SF ICE proto head on Aleph tube






PenLux made by Chief_Wiggum






LedLenser V16






McLux Golden Dragon






McLux LunaSol27 proto






McBK proto


And to close this pic-attack ... a beamshot:







bernie


----------



## Hodsta (Aug 18, 2007)

*Re: The finest exotic single cell flashlights....post your pics!*

 Someone call me a doctor!:nana:

This is more like it, thankyou bernie:bow:


----------



## yaesumofo (Aug 18, 2007)

*Re: The finest exotic single cell flashlights....post your pics!*

After Kiessling's act which is difficult to follow. I am not going to post a thing.
Even though i have a couple which I know nobody else has you will just have to look at one of the probably 20 or so similar threads which cover this topic quite well elsewhere.
Yaesumofo


----------



## Hodsta (Aug 18, 2007)

*Re: The finest exotic single cell flashlights....post your pics!*



yaesumofo said:


> After Kiessling's act which is difficult to follow. I am not going to post a thing.
> Even though i have a couple which I know nobody else has you will just have to look at one of the probably 20 or so similar threads which cover this topic quite well elsewhere.
> Yaesumofo


 
Agreed - Kiessling is a difficult act to follow.

Given the somewhat eratic nature of the CPF search function would you care to give some clues or links to your secrets? 

I know you have aces, but some people could be forgiven for thinking you got 7 deuce off suit!


----------



## AzGB (Aug 19, 2007)

*Re: The finest exotic single cell flashlights....post your pics!*

While neither is terribly exotic, both are somewhat rare... The Ion is far and away one of my favorite lights I've ever owned. Rides on my keys every single day...


----------



## AndyTiedye (Aug 19, 2007)

*Re: The finest exotic single cell flashlights....post your pics!*






Top left: Splash-anodized A19-XRE*
Middle left: Rainbow-anodized Orb 
Lower Left: Crome-plated A3 (SSC) 

Top Right: Gold-Plated Firefly (XR-E)** 
Next Right: TiN Coated SS Gatlight*
Next Right: TiN Coated Ti A19-XR-E*
Bottom Right: Brass Lion Cub (w Lion Head and 18650 tube)

*Modamag's exotic coating service
**4sevens


----------



## AndyTiedye (Aug 19, 2007)

*Re: The finest exotic single cell flashlights....post your pics!*



Kiesling said:


>



Bernie, you have to give the BatSignal back! They are making another movie and they need it.


----------



## AzGB (Aug 19, 2007)

*Re: The finest exotic single cell flashlights....post your pics!*

Why am I suddenly craving rum? :naughty:


----------



## Hodsta (Aug 19, 2007)

*Re: The finest exotic single cell flashlights....post your pics!*

The "bat device (C)" is painted on a wall and the beam of a regular light is shining at it? :thinking: Yes????


----------



## Penguin (Aug 19, 2007)

*Re: The finest exotic single cell flashlights....post your pics!*

nope! that 'Logo Lenser' is projecting that image!


----------



## Hodsta (Aug 19, 2007)

*Re: The finest exotic single cell flashlights....post your pics!*

did it come in any other flavours? not a fan of bacardi!


----------



## Kiessling (Aug 19, 2007)

*Re: The finest exotic single cell flashlights....post your pics!*

Yes, it can be ordered with custom logos. In large quantities, of course. :green:

Unfortunately, neither the light nor its brightness are sufficient for our needsd these days ...

bernie


----------



## greenLED (Aug 19, 2007)

*Re: The finest exotic single cell flashlights....post your pics!*



Hodsta said:


> Nice post btw - care to give us some background on Larry's gift?


Here's more details about it, Hodsta. I carried it yesterday to a friend's wedding; it still surprises me how bright this little thing is.


----------



## Hodsta (Aug 20, 2007)

*Re: The finest exotic single cell flashlights....post your pics!*



Kiessling said:


> McLux LunaSol27 proto
> bernie


 
Kiessling,

You are one of the luckiest flashaholics in this place, I am really looking forward to this one arriving - any insider info on that? 

You know, if you get bored with it, become dissaponted in its inability to project anything onto walls or just feel like being an all round good egg - 




greenLED said:


> Here's more details about it, Hodsta. I carried it yesterday to a friend's wedding; it still surprises me how bright this little thing is.


 
Great GITD paint job and even better to hear it's a user.......priceless .


----------



## Kiessling (Aug 20, 2007)

*Re: The finest exotic single cell flashlights....post your pics!*

The LunaSol27 is a two stage light that uses 6x3mm LEDs for the low beam and adds the center Cree XR-E when the high beam is triggered. This mens it has not only two levels, but also two beam shapes, just like the A2.

This light will arrive, but I have absolutely no info about when or how. Sorry. IIRC the converters are the bottle neck, but I could be wrong. It uses two converters in a rather complicated set-up.


And yes, I am a lucky ******* 

bernie


----------



## Hodsta (Aug 20, 2007)

*Re: The finest exotic single cell flashlights....post your pics!*



Kiessling said:


> And yes, I am a lucky *******
> 
> bernie


 
I take it you are also neither bored, dissapointed or feeling like a good egg:nana:?


----------



## DonShock (Aug 20, 2007)

*Re: The finest exotic single cell flashlights....post your pics!*

I only have one unique light that isn't a "normal" mod. And as far as I know, it's the only one. But going back to find the thread, I realized I need to take some better pictures. Enough chit chat, here's the link to the MagHK. I'll try to do some better pictures in a few days and post them here.


----------



## Hodsta (Aug 20, 2007)

*Re: The finest exotic single cell flashlights....post your pics!*



DonShock said:


> I only have one unique light that isn't a "normal" mod. And as far as I know, it's the only one. But going back to find the thread, I realized I need to take some better pictures. Enough chit chat, here's the link to the MagHK. I'll try to do some better pictures in a few days and post them here.


 
Not realy a single cell, unless it is one hell of a long cell, but hey I think we make allowances for this one - it is awesome. 

As mad as a box of frogs, but awesome nonetheless:thumbsup:.


----------



## DonShock (Aug 20, 2007)

*Re: The finest exotic single cell flashlights....post your pics!*

My bad, missed that part of the title. Sorry, long night at work.


----------



## Kiessling (Aug 20, 2007)

*Re: The finest exotic single cell flashlights....post your pics!*

Ooops! :sick2:
Missed that, too, sorry!
bk


----------



## Hodsta (Aug 20, 2007)

*The finest/exotic/mad single (preferred) or multiple cell flashlights....pics please!*



Kiessling said:


> Ooops! :sick2:
> Missed that, too, sorry!
> bk


 


DonShock said:


> My bad, missed that part of the title. Sorry, long night at work.


 
OK - TITLE EDITED: I for one would not want to have missed out on the Golden Dragon or the MagRifle. Plus it makes you guys look like you actually do pay attention.

Don, no apologies needed, I reckon you could get in most places without dispute carrying that thing .

Kiessling - ok, apology accepted, the LunaSol and we'll call it quits!:tinfoil:


----------



## cave dave (Aug 20, 2007)

*Re: The finest/exotic/mad single (preferred) or multiple cell flashlights....pics ple*

Spy005 has the best user interface and the most complicated machining of any light on CPF. 6 position rotary switch. Also its a two cell light that shorter than most one cell lights:

Next to the infamous Ti-PD


----------



## Hodsta (Aug 20, 2007)

OK - how about this one? 

I posted this photo in another thread and as far as I know it is the only one in existance and for obvious reasons will most likely remain that way.

I call it the MagWee, and yes the Wee can be easily extracted (please replace with the vernacular).







One of the Orb's Wees driving a 4D Mag (minus the 4 D cells, which makes this on topic in the spirit of the orginal thread title).


----------



## EricMack (Aug 21, 2007)

Couple nice ones that I like. Some are rare, some just hard to find. 

RPM'd brass Cub





Dam Cham Proto lovin' it up with a Barbolight Dragon





Dam Cham itself, after refinish by Osprey Guy





Little something by that Larry guy...





Oops, Larry again





Oh my, Ti PD got into the kool-aid...


----------



## Hodsta (Aug 21, 2007)

Emack, thankyou thankyou thankyou.

And not even a hint of your usual potty mouth inuendo!


Emack/GreenLED/Kiessling
What is it with all these Larry lights - why do they keep comin' up - I know nuffin!


----------



## EricMack (Aug 22, 2007)

One more, just for you, Hodsta... :kiss:


----------



## 9volt (Aug 22, 2007)

More please


----------



## yaesumofo (Aug 22, 2007)

OK just one shot. I know for a fact that these are the only lights (ARC LS) like them in the entire planet.
Like them?




Yaesumofo


----------



## Hodsta (Aug 23, 2007)

Very nice!

With MOFO Clickie and Bombleman twistie. How long before these become less rare?


----------



## Chronos (Aug 23, 2007)

I'll replay this one...

McGizmo Ti S27 Cx2. I think he's made around 30 of these so far. 917mA, Seoul P4, two light levels, bright as Hell.

Had the body bead blasted and coated with AlTiN, and the head was (accidentally) not bead blasted but coated with AlTiN, so it is probably a one-of-a-kind. 

Plus it has that amazing "3D effect"


----------



## Hodsta (Aug 23, 2007)

EricMack said:


> One more, just for you, Hodsta... :kiss:


Will you stop all that kissin'. Chronos has told me all about you .

Nice Strider and TB btw, hopefully TB might make an apearance with his magic new AA creation?


----------



## Chronos (Aug 23, 2007)

EricMack said:


> One more, just for you, Hodsta... :kiss:



Damnit, now I reaalllyyy want a GG nightmare grind Strider and a TB light. Thanks, EricMack (grrrr).

Hodsta, 
Take a look at EricMack's "rainbow" hued PD. Hmmm. Does he have a rainbow bumper sticker to go with it?


----------



## Hodsta (Sep 4, 2007)

This new addition to my collection warrants an entry here - there's only one (to the best of my knowledge and its sat here next to me). Thanks Photonfanatic who built this from the ground up - pyramind knurled Al, P4 USVOH @ 550mA and 17mm reflector, runs on a CR2.

May I present (on behalf of PF)..............Knurly Nellie


----------



## russtang (Sep 4, 2007)

Hodsta said:


> This new addition to my collection warrants an entry here - there's only one (to the best of my knowledge and its sat here next to me). Thanks Photonfanatic who built this from the ground up - pyramind knurled Al, P4 USVOH @ 550mA and 17mm reflector, runs on a CR2.
> 
> May I present (on behalf of PF)..............Knurly Nellie


 
WOW! I really like this one.


----------



## Pumaman (Sep 4, 2007)

Thanks for all the pics! I love all the larry lights and the nellie:twothumbs

This is part of my humble single-cell collection, with most of the new looks from modamag's exotic coating run:thumbsup:

Gold-plated Millermods/Seoul L1P
Nickel-plated lumapower lm303 with flupic/seoul
Chrome-plated seoul L1T w/cr123 body
FFIII w/Seoul
HAIII FFI
Chrome-plated FFIII w/Seoul
TiCN Drake


----------



## Hodsta (Sep 5, 2007)

Love the chrome plated FFIII. 

Roughly how bright (lumen guess or comparison to a P1,2 or 3DCE, TiPD-S,Spyoo5 or L1, E1L) would you say that was and what is the beam shape like?

Tks


----------



## LEDcandle (Sep 5, 2007)

Not a collector, but more of a 'user'... so I don't have any bling lights 
Guess the only 'intriguing' mod I have is my M6 Soul Reaver by milky :-





which isn't even that rare cuz I know there are many M6s out there with 7 "jewels" in its crown!! (and the jewels just keep getting brighter and brighter... )


----------



## KeyGrip (Sep 5, 2007)

LEDcandle, you shouldn't do that. I have a heart condition...


----------



## Lunal_Tic (Sep 5, 2007)

Chop E mod, Gatlight v2, original SPY005, ArcMania KI w/ X bin LuxV in it.

-LT


----------



## JasonC8301 (Sep 6, 2007)

Surefire U2 running on a 18650 cell.


----------



## jch79 (Sep 6, 2007)

Let's get some TranquillityBase lights in da house!! :rock:






Workmanship doesn't get much better than this, IMHO. Scott's attention to detail is sickening! :green: :thumbsup: 

 john


----------



## Pumaman (Sep 6, 2007)

Hodsta said:


> Love the chrome plated FFIII.
> 
> Roughly how bright (lumen guess or comparison to a P1,2 or 3DCE, TiPD-S,Spyoo5 or L1, E1L) would you say that was and what is the beam shape like?
> 
> Tks


 
here is a link to a beamshot comparison i did a few months ago. should help give you a good idea.
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/158317

cheers!


----------



## Hodsta (Sep 6, 2007)

jch79 said:


> Let's get some TranquillityBase lights in da house!! :rock:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
I been waitin' for some TBs to show up, if sickness is the measure against which these are judged then the one in the middle is the plague. 
I would LOVE one of these. Tks jch.


----------



## Hodsta (Sep 6, 2007)

Lunal_Tic said:


> Chop E mod, Gatlight v2, original SPY005, ArcMania KI w/ X bin LuxV in it.
> 
> -LT


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Hodsta (Sep 12, 2007)

to get some response from the FF Fugees.


----------

